# WINDSOR, England



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Conor said:


> You've captured lots of energy in these pics. Windsor is somewhere I'd love to get around to visiting. Will have to go sometime soon. There is a subtle French or German element in a few of the pics.


Thank you, I certainly hope so. It's a lovely town with a very pleasant atmosphere so worth a visit sometime. How do you mean French/German element? Architecture you mean? It felt quite continental mainly because it was unseasonably warm at the time. 



SYDNEY said:


> I loved Windsor and you have just reminded why - thanks Mike :colgate: Fannytastic photography.


No problem mate! Glad you the like the pics.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART IV*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics kay: You actually caught a nice Lamborghini Gallardo in one of your pics


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely city, very well preserved and very cosy too. It must be great to go for a walk with sunny weather in a place like that like we see in the pictures.

Thanks again Mike.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice town!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a gem, neat, tidy and gorgeous! :applause:

Everything is so well preserved. And of course, the largest inhabited castle in the world. I've heard the Queen considers Windsor Castle to be her true home. :cheers2:


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

It looks fabulous. I hope I can visit sometime



Bristol Mike said:


>


Lovely little house there :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> Great pics kay: You actually caught a nice Lamborghini Gallardo in one of your pics


Thank you! Oh yes, that was intentional though I would've liked to have taken the picture a bit earlier when it was in the middle of the picture. Unfortunately there were too many other cars to get a complete shot. 



madridhere said:


> Lovely city, very well preserved and very cosy too. It must be great to go for a walk with sunny weather in a place like that like we see in the pictures.
> 
> Thanks again Mike.


It was lovely to walk around in sunshine and 24C. Still a summery and outdoor feeling despite it being October. 



IrishMan2010 said:


> Very nice town!


Thanks, it certainly is! 



PortoNuts said:


> What a gem, neat, tidy and gorgeous! :applause:
> 
> Everything is so well preserved. And of course, the largest inhabited castle in the world. I've heard the Queen considers Windsor Castle to be her true home. :cheers2:


Yes that's right. And what a home to have, the castle is amazing and I've only seen it from the outside. At some point I'll venture into the castle itself. 



WrathChild said:


> It looks fabulous. I hope I can visit sometime
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely little house there :cheers:


Thanks mate, yes it's well worth a visit. And that house was very cute between the Guildhall to the right and shops to the left. There's a pub inside but the slight leaning angle makes it look like something off Diagon Alley from Harry Potter.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I always thought that Windsor is only the castle. 
it's a surprise it has a lovely and charming town, 
a perfect place to unwind.
BTW, is the castle open to public for viewing?
thanks anyways Mike for a nice job.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> I always thought that Windsor is only the castle.
> it's a surprise it has a lovely and charming town,
> a perfect place to unwind.
> BTW, is the castle open to public for viewing?
> thanks anyways Mike for a nice job.


Hi, thanks mate! That's right Windsor doesn't only boast a castle, the town is lovely too. And the castle is open to the public yes.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART V*






































































































































And that concludes my tour of Windsor. I'm sure I'll visit again soon as I'm not far away from it so check back for more photos. Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Hard to think of a nicer place to spend a lazy Sunday


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is such a beautiful photo tour of one of Englands's charming places.
I wish that I can see it in person. Thanks Mike for that.


Threads:*Vancouver&Burbs**TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Right! Bloody beautiful! Right!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

the_sage said:


> Hard to think of a nicer place to spend a lazy Sunday


It was lovely to walk around on such a warm day in such a pleasant and peaceful environment. 



capricorn2000 said:


> this is such a beautiful photo tour of one of Englands's charming places.
> I wish that I can see it in person. Thanks Mike for that.
> 
> Thanks, no problem. It's as you say an absolutely charming town. Well worth a visit sometime.
> ...





RobertWalpole said:


> Right! Bloody beautiful! Right!


Hehe, thank you RW.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Your threads get so popular that you now can't see the pics. :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha all things corrected now so all of them are back on display.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great! kay:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely series of photos of a charming town.


----------

